# New DCC decoder for Bachmann socket



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

Zimo electronics has showing at the NMRA Convention in Indianapolis the brand new DCC decoder MX 697 fitting in the plug and play socket of the most Bachmann large scale engines. 

Zimo has true sounds for the most Bachmann engines made from prototype recordings and produced by the Swiss sound designer and US large scale enthusiast Heinz Daeppen. Heinz was two times for some weeks in the USA for recording the prototypes. 

sounds good


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How is the volume?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Do they have a Shay sound file?*

Took advantage of some of the recent "fire-sale" prices  & I have a brand-new 3-truck Shay which I've just "break-in" run & is awaiting a decoder; was looking a bit at the QSI Titan series (have one in my 2-6-6-2T Mallet), but looking at the QSI website, was rather amazed that it appears as though they do NOT have a Shay sound file available (am I wrong on that?). I've heard a few Zimo decoders in HO locos & they DO sound impressive - any idea what the price is on their new decoder?

 Tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Zimo for the Bachmann socket with sound around $211


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> How is the volume?


 Hi Mike,

I've got a Zimo 695 in my SD40-2 driving two Visaton FRS7's, and it is easily capable of driving them to deafening volume.  I have it turned quite a ways down, so these new decoders are very powerful. The Dappen sounds are also excellent and low speed performance unbeatable-- I highly recommend these decoders.

Keith


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Cougar Rock Rail said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I've got a Zimo 695 in my SD40-2 driving two Visaton FRS7's, and it is easily capable of driving them to deafening volume.  I have it turned quite a ways down, so these new decoders are very powerful. The Dappen sounds are also excellent and low speed performance unbeatable-- I highly recommend these decoders.
> 
> Keith


We are ordering several with the sound programmer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All the Zimo decoders I have had were capable of driving speakers into distortion (meaning enough power).

They are class D amplifiers. (digital) so they can be small and have high power, kind of like how a bridgeworks (analog) is way bigger than a switching power supply (digital - sort of)

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, How are you comparing them to QSI?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the quality, but the sound capability of the Zimo (speed dependent groups of sounds) cannot match the QSI Emulator technology (what amounts to a flight simulator for a train)... This is subtle stuff, but I can hear how the QSI reacts to load, changing conditions, etc. It's also hard to beat the things you can do with the stereo sound and 32 volume controls and 32 balance controls for the 32 sounds in the QSI. 

I do appreciate the quality construction of the Zimo, and there are some unique features that the Zimo has, but their sound library for American prototypes is limited.

Also when speaking sound, all the sound files are free with QSI and they are making more, while the limited Zimo library is also further limited by the sound files you have to pay for, also realize that the free sound files are contributed, not made by zimo, so you are not likely to get many more American prototypes soon.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo largescale decoders (MX69X series) are rated at 10 watts for a 4 ohm load. The Visiton FRS8 speaker is 4 ohm and a perfect match for this decoder.

HO decoders (MX64x) are 3 watts into a 4 ohm load.


Most engines I have upgraded have preinsatalled speakers with ratings of 2 or less watts and are 8 ohm.
So the MX645 will be ok with 8 ohm at 2 watts or 2 8 ohm in parallel.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, how do you like the slow speed performance of the QSI compared to the Zimo?

I've only ever seen one QSI and while it did have good sound, it still couldn't match the Zimo motor control. Maybe this new one is better? 
It seems like more effort is being put into motor control by all the decoder manufacturers lately--Massoth's new decoders are supposedly better now too. Maybe they are finally listening?

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI has all 3 PID parameters tunable. But my experience is that the Zimo is slightly better. Pittman motors can make the QSI a bit crazy, and replacing with a Zimo helped. 

I'd have to agree Zimo wins that one, in my experience.

Greg


----------



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

The Zimo Sound Data Base is growing and growing. Ok some sounds are licensed, but it's like the apps of a smartphone, some are free and some has do be payed. 
The GE Evolution and the Alco RS are coming soon, and the NG Rio Grande K-28 too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Zimo, I have a number of their decoders and I have their DCC system.

But it's not like smartphone apps, there are TONS of free smart phone apps that do a lot.

There are not tons of american sounds in the Zimo library, and the good ones cost.

Let's be objective here.

Greg

p.s. "coming soon" does not buy anything in this market, many products are coming soon for years.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

In defense of Zimo, when you pay for a properly done recording, you are getting the real locomotive sounds as they work together, and not "pick a horn from that menu, pick a chuff from that one" strategy like some of the others use. The old RDC sound from QSI was a good example of that. 
The thing that has impressed me most from Zimo (Daeppen sound projects) is that the operational characteristics are properly tuned when I get them--specifically for the locomotive they were designed for.


----------



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

Zimo has taken a completely new way and work together with modellrailroaders. In difference to all other producer has Zimo not only one salaried sound designer in house, they work together with several freelancers. For many areas they have railfans living there, which are producing enthusiastic these high quality prototype sounds. That's the reason why Zimo has all over the world the largest sound data base. These freelancers has no income from Zimo, they sell the sounds for the get possibilities to pay new trips for recording the prototype. This is what you have to pay for.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The new big free Zimo American diesel free sounds have some great new features as follows:
Function keys for volume up and down plus the 8 speed notches.
Brake activated by CV309 to a function key, but CV4 needs to be 200.
Documentation is in English for these.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I need to eat my words, there's a ton of new free sound files from Oliver Zoffi, that is great. 

I'll have to change my opinion, and try some of them out.

When did this happen? I know it's recent.

Greg


----------

